# '93 Scott Comp Racing - vintage?



## scozim (Nov 27, 2008)

I've been a road cyclist for the past 26 yrs and have a couple of friends working on me to try out mountain biking. I've got a couple of cheap mountain bikes ( including a 1987 Trek 800) to ride with the kids down the driveway but nothing serious.

Another friend has loaned me a Scott Comp Racing bike that looks to be a 1993 or 94 model. However, I can't seem to find any information on these bike that's worthwhile. It seems fairly light with nice Deore LX components, 7 spd uniglide cassette and a Rock Shox Indy XC fork. I need to put a new chain on it and handlebar grips. Brakes are good, wheels are true and it shifts well. The bike has sat in storage for the past 12 yrs.

Does anyone know anything or have any experience with these bikes? Any information would be great. I have someone bugging me to be part of a team on a 24 hr mtb ride at the end of May and my choices are this bike or a mid-90's Klein Pulse Comp of my dad's.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Should be a great bike to get started on - good, mid-level bike.

Could be this?

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?ItemID=15433&Type=bike


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Looks like a fun bike.


----------



## SwampDonkeyDisco (Mar 3, 2010)

Sweet bike. It's pretty modern looking for its age


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

It should be fine for getting you started on the dirt, but if you're looking to get into off-road riding, there's something to be said for modern suspension and brakes. Full suspension even. It'll make the experience more enjoyable.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I have a '95 Scott catalog. The Comp Racing is the lowest of their three "racing" steel mountain bikes. All three use the same frame (it appears), but came with different components. The frame is "Scott LiteFlight Custom Butted Chro-Moly" with "Scott Double Butted 696 Chro-Moly" stays. I'm not sure who actually made the tubing for Scott, but it's a nice frame with average components.


----------



## Crawfishy (Jun 17, 2004)

I have a Scott Team Racing that I received new in '94 as a replacement to a broken frame. I don't know what the original part mix was supposed to be. The Indy XC on yours was probably a replacement when Scott did a recall of the Unishock. That is the same model they sent me.

I can't seem to get rid of the frame ( would only get quarter of a used PowerBar wrapper for it) and has become the frame I reconfigure every few years (family truckster, first SS and now a drop bar experiment).

Have fun with it. As Rumpfy said, newer components may suit you better for the 24hr ride.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I picked up a 91 CST Team a while back to use the parts on another bike. It seemed like a nice bike. I would have been tempted to keep it intact if it wasn't two sizes too small.

If the Scott or the Klein are really your only two choices for the 24hr event, I'd take each of them out for a couple rides and decide which one you like the feel of better. Some parts updates might make the event more enjoyable as well. Good luck.


----------



## mrkenito (Apr 14, 2010)

I own this same bike but never heard about the fork recall.
http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml96/96080.html

I've been riding this bike for 15 years at various Bay Area trails with (thankfully) no fork problems.

I wonder if Scott dealer will still honor this?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Unlikely that they would... and if the did, you'd get maybe a Dart of some kind as a replacement, which really isn't an improvement on your old unishocks. I seem to recall CPSC recalls have a time limit too.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I think either bike would be fine for your race. A few months of riding on the older one(s) and a race, won't make you hate riding in the dirt, just eventually appreciate what time has brought us as of late 

Through that time, I'm sure you'll develop opinions about the sport, as well as have opportunity to try others rigs, modern and otherwise. That's the info you'll need to tell if you want to jump in and buy a new bike, FS or otherwise. Buying a $700-$1000 new bike won't get you anything beyond perhaps disc brakes and a more tuneable fork. All the other parts will roll, and shift, just like what you have there. 

I'd say the biggest choice maker between the two oldsters will be fit. If they are two very different sizes, that'll make a huge difference, definitely ride them both a few times....

Have fun!


----------



## mrkenito (Apr 14, 2010)

DeeEight said:


> Unlikely that they would... and if the did, you'd get maybe a Dart of some kind as a replacement, which really isn't an improvement on your old unishocks. I seem to recall CPSC recalls have a time limit too.


Thanks DeeEight. Yeah, I figured all that has expired.

Does anybody recommend other forks to replace the Scott VR fork? I looked at FOX F80 RLT, Marzocchi 22 RLO, Rock Shox Tora, etc...

I ride on various single track, cross country, fireroad trails around the bay area. I don't race but I ride competitively with my friends.

thanks in advance.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

(Bumping this old topic) Quick question--anyone know what the head tube size is? 1" or 1.125"?

Thanks.


----------



## scozim (Nov 27, 2008)

Pretty sure it's 1" - but I'd have to re-measure.

I split my time evenly between this bike and a 96 Klein Pulse II that I bought last year after doing the 24 hr race. I raced both this year and found the Scott to be a little too compact but definitely more nimble because the wheelbase is a little shorter. The frame is probably a tad small. It handles fantastically on the single track and open jeep trails but feels fairly squirrely on the down hill. In fact, I crashed it on a really steep downhill in the middle of the night and broke my helmet. I'm still experimenting with tires a little. The brakes (cantilever) are probably the biggest issue but only on the steeper downhills. I've found the gearing to work perfect for me on everything except the steepest hills (which there are plenty around here).

The Klein on the other hand is a little larger frame and has a little longer top tube and that may be what makes it feel a little more stable on the downhill - let alone that it's a whole lot faster. 

That said I would buy another one of these Scott Comp Racing in a heart beat but with a 17" or 18" frame.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for the update. I was thinking it was 1", too, but was hoping it was 1 1/8, since I want to use a Surly 1x1 rigid fork on it.


----------



## mhickey79 (Feb 22, 2007)

FWIW I just sold a late 80s or early 90s Scott Boulder that had an 1 1/8" headset/fork.
Just measure the locknuts on the headset (if you have a threaded headset). If the locknut/adjuster nuts are 32mm in diameter, it's a 1" design, and if they're 36mm in diameter, you've got 1 1/8"


----------



## paetersen (Jul 28, 2007)

Bleh. Attack of the zombie threads lately...

But here I am chiming in anyway. FYI product safety recalls *never* expire and never cost you out of pocket. They exist forever or at least until the company goes belly up. I just had a recall done on my POS 20 year old van with a salvage title that I bought 12 years ago for $400. Cost me nada, zip, zilch.


----------



## scozim (Nov 27, 2008)

I just double checked and the headset looks to be 1 1/8"


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Well, I bought it. Looks to be in good shape. I think I'm going to SS it, as the shifter is busted. The fork is junk, so will probably replace with a Surly 1x1 fork, after I confirm it's 1.125" headtube.


----------



## scozim (Nov 27, 2008)

Don't forget to post some photos. Mine has the Shimano LX shifters. At different times they didn't want to shift through all the gears but some Tri-flow lubricant fixed that problem and they shift nice and crisp again.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Just an update. The bike went through some downsizing. Need to replace the crappy fork as well (maybe rigid, maybe an old school SID). But I like it so far.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Whats up with that saddle?


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Needs fine tuning, like with a few other things on the bike. But I'm really glad the magic gear ratio worked. 33x17 and it's about perfect.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

p nut said:


> Needs fine tuning, like with a few other things on the bike. But I'm really glad the magic gear ratio worked. 33x17 and it's about perfect.


And all this time I was thinking magic was 12-32 with 24--36-46, what was I thinking.


----------

